# drinks



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

recently, for the past 2 years i've been consuming LOTS of vitamin water. i was wondering, is it safe for our little ones? i'd love to give leise something else to drink... but i heard that their bodies cannot digest certain fruits or juices..

http://www.glaceau.com/


can anyone tell me if this is safe?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am not sure but I would be careful what you give, mainly because the amount of vitamins in a drink that you are consuming could be way too highly concentrated for your little dog. I would think that our suppliments would differ greatly to what our little furkids require. Most fruit juices are highly concentrated too and could be too much for your little one's tummy and give her diarhea


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

aww poo....


i just felt bad because its already bad as it is to just eat dry food... i know shed love something more flavorful~ maybe the vitamin water IS too much for her









thanks for responding though!

everyone else please feel free to comment still! i want to hear everyones opinion


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I would be concerned about the sugar in vitamin water...I give Fenway spring water and that has different minerals in it, so I am not sure if vitamins would be different. Even if I gave him tap water, we have hard water and it has alot of minerals that you can't avoid.

I would try to be consistant with whatever you decide to feed/water so they can be regular and then if something is abnormal it will be easier to detect if you are feeding the same thing/ same time. I know when Fenway has to go potty and what he will have to do and when...if he doesn't then I am concerned and if he starts goofing off when I take him out then I can be more persistant if I know he still needs to go. (trying to explain that with out getting to graphic)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I would be concerned about the sugar in vitamin water...I give Fenway spring water and that has different minerals in it, so I am not sure if vitamins would be different. Even if I gave him tap water, we have hard water and it has alot of minerals that you can't avoid.
> 
> I would try to be consistant with whatever you decide to feed/water so they can be regular and then if something is abnormal it will be easier to detect if you are feeding the same thing/ same time. I know when Fenway has to go potty and what he will have to do and when...if he doesn't then I am concerned and if he starts goofing off when I take him out then I can be more persistant if I know he still needs to go. (trying to explain that with out getting to graphic)[/B]


I agree with the sugar concern. That was the first thing I thought of when I read your post. If you still want to pursue it, I would absolutely talk with your vet before giving her anything not made specifically for our wee ones.

If you talk to your vet, let us know what the decision is. I'd be curious to know.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou only drinks distilled water from the grocery store. I would just focus on high quality dog food and play it safe on water.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks for all of your responses









leise drinks distilled water as well... i just feel so bad because i feel like her food / water is so repetative everyday.. but im sure its the best for her anyway~

ill be sure to ask the vet next time!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

my vote goes to no, also....too much for their little livers to filter I would rather give a peice of apple here and there...better for teeth too. mine started liking baby carots, too...so good treat for them...they love the cold crunching i think

Angie LOVES the fizz of diet coke...I know not healthy...but I let her lick some now and then.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

aww thats cute. 


i love the way leise looks when i feed her little pieces of veggies and fruits.. she eats it really weird on one side of her mouth and you can hear the crunching really well.. hehe they are so adorable arent they!?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

yes, indeed...mine do it on one side and hold their nose up and crunch away making this funny face. I am so happy they are eating the carrots, though...supposed to be a good teeth cleaner.


----------

